# Peppermint Oil



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

As I posted a while back, Archie sometimes eats his own 💩. Since he loves ice cubes, I was thinking about putting Doterra peppermint oil into the water before freezing. Then on those times he beats me to 💩, I can let him crunch on a peppermint ice cube…washes out his mouth and freshens his breath!

Is peppermint safe for dogs?


----------



## Coastal Pup (Jan 30, 2021)

A lot of essential oils are harmful for dogs because they’re very highly concentrated. Google says that peppermint oil is one of the bad ones, though a few (fresh) leaves may be okay…in small quantities. I personally wouldn’t risk it with the oil, even if it’s diluted with water, and would probably just get some doggie toothpaste —and finish with the ice cube rinse afterwards!


----------



## girlwiththegolden (Dec 6, 2021)

"Some essential oils are poisonous to dogs. This includes oil of cinnamon, citrus, pennyroyal, *peppermint*, pine, sweet birch, tea tree (melaleuca), wintergreen, and ylang ylang. These oils are toxic whether ingested by mouth or spread on the skin" 

Quoted from the full article: Are Essential Oils Safe for Dogs? There Are Quite a Few Risks Involved


----------



## davmar77 (May 5, 2017)

We've been adding this to Amber's meals. It's made just for that. She doesn't eat her own but she does seem to go after bunny poop.









NATURVET Coprophagia Plus Breath Aid Soft Chews Coprophagia Supplement for Dogs, 70 count - Chewy.com


Buy NaturVet Coprophagia Plus Breath Aid Soft Chews Coprophagia Supplement for Dogs, 70 count at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Thanks ALL. I was reading conflicting information, but will not be making frozen breath mints. Will give the supplement a try.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

You could try some charcoal dog biscuits. I have a poop eater of my own, so I feel your pain. I've given up on trying to get her to stop... but those "poop burps" are something I could really live without... 🤮 

Check online for other "charcoal biscuit" options. I saw some that also had natural peppermint that might achieve what you're going for.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

davmar77 said:


> We've been adding this to Amber's meals. It's made just for that. She doesn't eat her own but she does seem to go after bunny poop.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the recommendation. I just checked the supplement out. Unfortunately, we've tried other "stop eating " deterrents to no avail. At this point, I've lost the battle, so am looking for something to clean and freshen up his mouth/breath after the deed has been done😫! 

Rather than get in there with my hand and a toothbrush, I was hoping to give him something, like an extra-large mint ice cube he can chew😂. 
I'll keep searching since peppermint oil is out.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

pawsnpaca said:


> You could try some charcoal dog biscuits. I have a poop eater of my own, so I feel your pain. I've given up on trying to get her to stop... but those "poop burps" are something I could really live without... 🤮
> 
> Check online for other "charcoal biscuit" options. I saw some that also had natural peppermint that might achieve what you're going for.


Thanks for the recommendation! This would have been perfect, but because he has a chicken intolerance, I have to find something without any chicken or chicken byproducts. I'll check out other charcoal options that might be chicken-free!


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Has anyone had any experience with this product? It is chicken-free!! but does have peppermint oil in the product. Since I mostly walk him to do his business he is not eating  for every meal, or even every day. It's more of an intermittent thing. There is a customer service number on the bag that I'm going to call for info on the peppermint.





STASHIOS Dental+ Skin & Coat Support Adult Dental Dog Treats, 12.6-oz bag, Count Varies - Chewy.com


Buy Stashios Dental+ Skin & Coat Support Adult Dental Dog Treats, 12.6-oz bag, Count Varies at Chewy.com. FREE shipping and the BEST customer service!




www.chewy.com


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

I would teach the dog not to eat it's own crap rather than giving it a treat after it did.


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

No direct experience but I see no reason not to try it... Being the paranoid dog-mom I am though, I would fuss about the possibility of my dog swallowing the last piece whole. I would personally use some sort of "bully stick holder" if you decide to give it a try....


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

SRW said:


> I would teach the dog not to eat it's own crap rather than giving it a treat after it did.


Yep! In a perfect world that would be my #1 choice too!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

pawsnpaca said:


> No direct experience but I see no reason not to try it... Being the paranoid dog-mom I am though, I would fuss about the possibility of my dog swallowing the last piece whole. I would personally use some sort of "bully stick holder" if you decide to give it a try....


Gave the company a call and left a message. I think I’ll give it a go under STRICT supervision. Since Archie has never had anything other than kibble, I don’t know what a bully holder is!!??


----------



## rosegold (Nov 9, 2016)

We use Virbac CET Vanilla mint toothpaste, it does not contain chicken. They have bully stick holders on Amazon


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

JulieCA said:


> I don’t know what a bully holder is!!??











These Bully Stick Holders Might Be the Answer to All Your Dog Chew Problems


Dogs love bully sticks, but they can be dangerous. The answer? Bully stick holders. Check out the top options with our reviews based on real-life testing.




www.rover.com


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

rosegold said:


> We use Virbac CET Vanilla mint toothpaste, it does not contain chicken. They have bully stick holders on Amazon


Thanks for the chick-free toothpaste rec!! Went to Amazon and found one that seems to be a good way to chew the treat. I will still supervise like a hawk, especially since this will be his 1st experience with anything other than kibble!


https://www.amazon.com/Bow-Wow-Labs-Safety-Device/dp/B082YHYZP2/ref=sr_1_2?adgrpid=1342504933036139&hvadid=83906731355655&hvbmt=be&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=164339&hvnetw=o&hvqmt=e&hvtargid=kwd-83907373620275%3Aloc-190&hydadcr=10700_11264802&keywords=bully%2Bholder&qid=1645113317&s=pet-supplies&sr=1-2&th=1


----------



## SRW (Dec 21, 2018)

JulieCA said:


> Yep! In a perfect world that would be my #1 choice too!! Thanks for sharing.


Wasn't being a smart azz, at least not entirely. It can be done.


----------



## veeba (11 mo ago)

SRW said:


> I would teach the dog not to eat it's own crap rather than giving it a treat after it did.


I'm trying to do that, but it's hard...


----------



## surewould2000 (Mar 5, 2013)

veeba said:


> I'm trying to do that, but it's hard...





SRW said:


> Wasn't being a smart azz, at least not entirely. It can be done.





JulieCA said:


> Yep! In a perfect world that would be my #1 choice too!! Thanks for sharing.


I think I am an experienced trainer and have had a LOT of Goldies with breeding for 35+ yrs, but some just seem to be driven......even a few of mine over the years where we keep ALL puppy poop in the litter cleaned up immediately, and in the yard as well, so they have never been conditioned to it. There have been a few dogs I never COULD train to "leave it", they turned right around and "cleaned up" even while watched! SO, I get it JulieCA. I'm grateful for you post and will try what you have found ( none of the toxins of course!)


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

surewould2000 said:


> I think I am an experienced trainer and have had a LOT of Goldies with breeding for 35+ yrs, but some just seem to be driven......even a few of mine over the years where we keep ALL puppy poop in the litter cleaned up immediately, and in the yard as well, so they have never been conditioned to it. There have been a few dogs I never COULD train to "leave it", they turned right around and "cleaned up" even while watched! SO, I get it JulieCA. I'm grateful for you post and will try what you have found ( none of the toxins of course!)


Thank you for your post. Archie is an amazing dog and at a year, he will now “leave it” with socks, slippers, anything that we tell him to leave, except for that 1 delicacy 💩. I usually walk him twice a day, so that takes care of it on most days. But, on blizzard days when I open the backyard door and say go potty, he dashes out, frolics in the snow, does his business AND if I’m not all geared up and poised to dash out behind him with a 💩bag ready to go…well it’s gone! I even tried putting hot sauce on it, (I’m sure the neighbors thought I’d lost my mind), but since his last name is Hermosillo he thought that was just an added bonus 🤣. I practically begged his vet to tell me he was lacking in some nutrient, so the easy fix would be a supplement, but nope it’s just how Archie rolls and I’ve finally come to grips with that! 😫😂


----------



## veeba (11 mo ago)

I am scared because there are lots of health issues that can be a reason 

I found this

*So, Why Do Dogs Eat Poop?*
Many physical and psychological factors can cause poop eating behavior in dogs. In some cases, poop eating is normal. However, in others, it is a sign of serious health issues.

Medical causes of poop eating behavior
Enzyme deficiency
Parasites
Diabetes and Hypothyroidism
Hydrochloric acid deficiency
Exocrine pancreatic insufficiency

https://thegoldensclub.com


----------



## pawsnpaca (Nov 11, 2014)

But, remember….



veeba said:


> In some cases, poop eating is normal.


I‘d go further and say in MOST cases poop eating is normal. Gross. But our dogs do lots of things we consider gross…


----------



## JulieCAinMA (Jun 19, 2020)

Yep! As I said earlier, if only it was as easy as some nutrient deficiency, so he could take a supplement and all would be well!! In the meantime you can find me running around the backyard in a blizzard poop-bag in hand! 😂😂😂


----------

